# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Afficher une image sans URL dans un forum

## Vanesse

Bonjour,

Je souhaite afficher une image dans un forum mais comment faire quand elle na pas d'url ?

Merci.

----------


## sjrd

Il faut l'uploader sur un serveur Internet  ::wink::  Tu n'as pas d'autre choix.

----------


## alexp

pour afficher une image sur un forum, tu peux utiliser ce site :

imge us

----------

